
The initiative to break up California may be on the ballot in November - daegloe
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/13/us/california-closer-to-split-into-three-states-trnd/index.html
======
codingdave
I've been part of projects to split companies into two. They were painful.
While I can see the logic behind the movement, I have to wonder if they've
thought through the pain of splitting every state-level government agency into
three parts.

~~~
coldacid
Bitter medicine may taste bad, but it'll help cure what ails you. Splitting
California would be a long-term improvement for the residents there even if it
would lead to some short-term pain.

